# The Anagram Game



## DarkAura (Nov 23, 2012)

Not to be confused with the Acronym Game, the Anagram Game is a game where someone puts a word up, and the next poster has to make another word using the letters from the previous word.

EX: Poster 1: Poster
Poster 2: Tropes. Animals
Poster 1/3: Ma' nails.

etc, etc. See what I mean? Then let's start!


Schoolmaster


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

So Last Chrome

Meditation


----------



## Dar (Nov 24, 2012)

A Die Mint To
Anagram generator >:D

Generator


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 24, 2012)

Rat On Gree
(a gree is an obsolete word for a single step on a flight of steps.)

Blocky


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 24, 2012)

By lock

Kitten


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

Net Kit

Effective


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2012)

evict F feet

Subcommander


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

Braced Summon

Adventure


----------



## Adriane (Nov 25, 2012)

Raven duet.

Alohomora.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

A Halo Room

Impossiblity


----------



## Adriane (Nov 25, 2012)

Boy piss limit.

Executioner.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

Execute It Ron

Toxicity


----------



## Adriane (Nov 25, 2012)

Icy tit ox.

Generation.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 25, 2012)

Granite One

Percussion


----------



## Adriane (Nov 25, 2012)

Supersonic. (Or Coin purses. That one was fun.)

Contrabass.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tons a' crabs

Cuttlefish


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 25, 2012)

Chest u' flit

Pink


----------



## Adriane (Nov 25, 2012)

Absoul said:


> Pink


You gotta be kidding me :( K-nip???

Chartreuse.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Career Huts

Invitation


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2012)

Vain Ion Tit

Somniferous


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 26, 2012)

Some For Usin'

Curtains


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cart in us

Expatriate


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 27, 2012)

Exit ate rap

Hologram


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr. Loo Hag

Exterminate


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 27, 2012)

Exert Inmate

Cellar Door


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cal role rod

Obsidian


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 28, 2012)

Sob, India...

Spaghetti


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tight peas

Cairo Overcoat


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 28, 2012)

Cocoa Rave Trio

Malarkey


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lake army

Rafflesia


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 30, 2012)

Failes far

Domino


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 5, 2013)

In Domo
Torchwood


----------



## Karousever (Nov 5, 2013)

Door to chow

Jake Tiger


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 5, 2013)

Kate Je Irg
Sonic Screwdriver Taco


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 6, 2013)

I want River's croc codes

Vashta Nerada


----------

